# Ferries and Advance Passenger Information



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've just booked a quicky with DFDS Dover/Dunkirk for December.


Why haven't the ferries adopted the API system like Eurotunnel?


Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> I've just booked a quicky with DFDS Dover/Dunkirk for December.
> 
> Why haven't the ferries adopted the API system like Eurotunnel?
> 
> Pete


Pete

It might be better asking them than us:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Already did that and have just received a reply...

_"__Hello, _

_Thank you for your email,_

_We do not use Advanced passenger information because when you arrive at check in your passport will be swiped to check you in and all information on your passport will be transferred to your booking. _
_If we took all passengers information it means we would need to type all information for it to be replaced anyways at check in which is more time consuming. _

_KindRegards_

_UKChannel/Katie M_

_Customer Sales and Service"_

Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

So given DFDS response- next thing is to ask Eurotunnel why they DO


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The governemnt insisted on Eurotunnel doing it, there was lot of fuss earlier this year.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> The governemnt insisted on Eurotunnel doing it, there was lot of fuss earlier this year.


Which begs the question why didn't they insist on the ferry companies doing it as well?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Reply from Eurotunnel...

_Thank you for contacting us with your enquiry. _

_The UK government have introduced Exit Checks at all ports and airports from 1st April 2015. _

_This requires Eurotunnel Le Shuttle to gather information on the identity of every person leaving the country, at their point of departure, and pass this information to UK Border Force._

_Unfortunately we are unable to comment on other ports and airports proceduresfor API, you may wish to contact them directly with your enquiry._

_Kind regards _

_Sales Support Team _
_*Eurotunnel Le Shuttle* _

Still none the wiser.

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Judging by the replies, I would imagine it would be a case of one having a computer system capable of coping with this and the others not. So had the government assisted one and not the other.


cabby

Perhaps peribro should not read this in case of restless nights again.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have never used the tunnel. 

Have they ever had booths and UK Border Agency staff located there or was the Shuttle started after outbound passport checks were dropped years ago?

Do Eurostar require API? If not, anyone wanting to flee the country or cause damage to the Tunnel would use that - weakest link syndrome.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

They have always had 1st a UK and then a French border agency post there. In the past sometimes none were manned but on our last two trips since the new directive we have been stopped at the UK post and had our passports checked and scanned. I don't think I've ever been stopped at the French one, just waved through if there is anyone awake.

Not sure about Eurostar as we've never used it.

Perhaps Cabby is correct, maybe their computers aren't as clever as DFDS's.

Pete


----------

